# Jet Li in The Mummy 3: Tomb of the Dragon Emporer? ~Official discussion thread~



## raisin-gun (Oct 29, 2007)

> Jet Li plays a despotic Emperor in 50 B.C. whose evil is punished by a terrible curse laid on him by wizardress Michelle Yeoh: he and his army are turned into to terra cotta for all time; that is, unless he is re-awakened which, of course, is where the O'Connells come back into it.
> 
> The story moves to the year 1946. When we find them, Rick (Brendan Fraser) and Evelyn (Maria Bello) are retired to Oxfordshire, England, having been spies for the British during World War II. They are bored silly and welcome the offer of "one last mission" from the Foreign Office. Their assignment: courier a precious artifact back to the museum in Shanghai, China from which it was stolen.
> 
> ...




WTF? that's so retarded


----------



## Denji (Oct 29, 2007)

I first heard about him signing on to do The Mummy 3 a few months ago, but this is the first I've actually read about his role.

They're milking the franchise for all it's worth (I for one, liked both of the movies in the series so far).


----------



## Munak (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think this will be worth it. I mean, should the Mummy be asian-ified, not that I have problems with Asians like myself?

But it does have Jet Li, and Michelle Yeoh, so I might change my mind about this.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought Fearless was his last movie or something...


----------



## Link (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder if Jet Li can save this movie.


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Oct 29, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I thought Fearless was his last movie or something...



And I thought Rocky IV was supposed to be the last Rocky movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I thought Fearless was his last movie or something...




No, Fearless was his last Kung Fu Epic, not movie...

And this is horribly out of place, should be in the movie section.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 29, 2007)

Jet Li won't be doing any more real fighting; he's sworn off it after Huo Yuan Jia in 2006. So don't expect much from him. Or from this franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

What sucks is Rachel Weisz doesn't seem to be reprising her role.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 29, 2007)

dragon emporer? I hope they ain't do shit there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

This one takes place in the far east from what IMDB says


----------



## Xion (Oct 29, 2007)

Jet Li is getting a little too old to act in any movie that has even a bit of action in it. Otherwise he runs the risk of becoming the next Jackie Chan.

*shudders*


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 29, 2007)

i thought it sounded alright if directed well :S


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive always liked the mummy movies. Hopefully this one delivers


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2007)

Mad old news, I heard about this so long ago.

It'll be a regular movie like all the others in this series, a decent saturday night movie to watch but nothin' special.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 29, 2007)

O-okay... sure... mummies in... sure...


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 29, 2007)

Moved to theatre.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 29, 2007)

Me rikey!  I'll see it.  Rachel weiz is hot.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I thought Fearless was his last movie or something...



His last Kung Fu movie I think but not movies itself and Hi Im God, Rachel Weiz didn't reprized her role for this one, unless she changed her mind..


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2007)

Nah she's not in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2007)

Megatonton said:


> I don't think this will be worth it. I mean, should the Mummy be asian-ified, not that I have problems with Asians like myself?
> 
> But it does have Jet Li, and Michelle Yeoh, so I might change my mind about this.



Well it was already Americanised so it shouldn't be too much of a stretch


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting, I loved the previous Mummy movies so I'm sure they will deliver something good for the third installment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL @ replacing Rachel Weisz with Maria Bello.  The two look nothing alike.


----------



## Hope (Oct 29, 2007)

I only liked the 1st one in the series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome. I loved the first 2 and the animated series. Chinese mummys don't make any sense though 

But I guess they ran out of things that can be done in Egypt.

So long as they don't fuck it up lol. I still think they should have had the kid get his own movie series as the main character. Like the son of Indiana Jones....


Rukia said:


> LOL @ replacing Rachel Weisz with Maria Bello.  The two look nothing alike.





Are you shitting me? O_O

*rereads* HOW COULD THEY?!?!?


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 29, 2007)

Ugh, no more Imhotep? I'm disheartened.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 29, 2007)

Firstly, mummification was also an ancient Chinese practice. They're still unearthing mummies from China today. 

As for the movies, I only liked the first one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2007)

Kirsten said:


> Ugh, no more Imhotep? I'm disheartened.


Imhotep was a cool antagonist.  I wanted more Anuk-su-Namun too.  

And actually, I'm pretty attracted to Rachel.  I think it's her voice.


----------



## Bender (Oct 29, 2007)

Why am I sensing failure from this movie?  

I don't know about you guys but I'm getting a baaaad vibe...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why am I sensing failure from this movie?
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm getting a baaaad vibe...



a storm is coming.......


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2007)

> Jet Li in The Mummy 3: Tomb of the Dragon Emporer(2008).............wtf?


 this made my day


----------



## Bender (Oct 29, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> this made my day



I can see the next movie already:

The mummy IIII: The whore of spain


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can see the next movie already:
> 
> The mummy IIII: The whore of spain



I cant see that


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 8, 2008)

*THE MUMMY 3!!starring jet li!!!*



In the Far East, trouble-seeking father-and-son duo Rick (Fraser) and Alex O'Connell (Ford) unearth the mummy of the first Emperor of Qin (Li) -- a shape-shifting entity who was cursed by a wizard (Yeoh) centuries ago.

released:   8 August 2008 (UK)

jet li stars as emperor Han!!!!!

this film is totllay awesome!!!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I head about the movie.  Waiting for a teaser or trailer to come out soon.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 8, 2008)

i hope jet li dont stop making films!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2008)

oh no, it will be as bad as pirates 3


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL I actually liked PotC 3, hated number 2 though.  And the film might not turn our great, but it's still too early to say that it'll be fail atleast until we see a trailer of the film.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2008)

i didn't watch pirates 3, and i acutally like the mummy franchise.  but infusing asian into it for flavor is , ickkk

can't complain that the industry is diversifying, though jet li is hardly a fresh face


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 8, 2008)

I really hope this doesn't turn out like Rush Hour 3 did. Where the first two films rocked and the third sucks. I'm a big fan of the series, and going to see Mummy 2 in theatres with my friend Brandon when we were both in middle school is one of my fondest memories. I can't really explain why, but we had a blast.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 8, 2008)

lol, already not liking it narutosimpson? i KNOW its gonna be an aweomse film!!


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

They better work the asian stuff in well, because the previous two were pretty clearly Egyptian films.

If they're suddenly like "LOL CHINA LETS GO!" at the start of this film, it'll be credibility ruined.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 8, 2008)

nah,thats not possible, but who cares, at least jet li is in it!


----------



## The Joker (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not so sure about this film, myself.  I'm not too bothered about the whole going to China aspect of it. That'll certainly stop the story from getting stale.

However, to change the original actress because she didn't want to come back is a bit crappy after two films. They should have just wrote her out in some way. Maybe she was in Egypt or whatever.

I hate it when they make a cast change for a character who has already been in two films. It always feels wrong.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't believe you guys aren't aware of the obvious Egyptian-Asian historical connection.

They practically are the same culture.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2008)

The Joker said:


> I'm not so sure about this film, myself.  I'm not too bothered about the whole going to China aspect of it. That'll certainly stop the story from getting stale.
> 
> However, to change the original actress because she didn't want to come back is a bit crappy after two films. They should have just wrote her out in some way. Maybe she was in Egypt or whatever.
> 
> I hate it when they make a cast change for a character who has already been in two films. It always feels wrong.



You must be pissed that Maggie Gyllenhaal replaced Katie Holmes for DK then.

I'm looking forward to seeing a trailer i did really enjoy the 1st, adding Li and Yeoh could make this movie well worth seeing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 8, 2008)

I know there was a there was a thread on this......<____<

Ah! Found it!

here


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2008)

lol China in Egypt


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 8, 2008)

Peter, you are the wind beneath my wings.

*merge'd*


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 10, 2008)

always liked the mummy series.. and with Jet Li in it.. should be awesome


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 10, 2008)

Denji said:


> I first heard about him signing on to do The Mummy 3 a few months ago, but this is the first I've actually read about his role.
> 
> They're milking the franchise for all it's worth (I for one, liked both of the movies in the series so far).



 QFT


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Jet Li is getting a little too old to act in any movie that has even a bit of action in it. Otherwise he runs the risk of becoming the next Jackie Chan.
> 
> *shudders*



wtf is wrong with jackie chan


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 10, 2008)

If it's nothing to do with Egypt then it will turn out crap


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 10, 2008)

whiners

mummys arent Egypt only.. south america and china are also famous for it


----------



## Freiza (Jan 10, 2008)

sounds great.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 10, 2008)

these movies are always good. im pretty sure they will make the third good too, specially with jet li in nit


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

jet li has been making too many films now!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

He's a film whore, that guy.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

LMAO! but its worth it, were entertained , he gets paid


----------



## westway50 (Jan 13, 2008)

i know hes the mummy in this one but he better not get his ass handed to him. i hope the fight scenes will be good. im hoping they do traditional fights


----------



## Nakor (Jan 13, 2008)

i will probalby see this movie. i don't know about going to the theaters to see it though.

i liked the 2 previous mummy movies. but rachel weisz isn't in this one which kinda sucks cause i like her.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow...just realized that Universal Pictures has signed so many big name Hong Kong actors for this movie.

Jet Li, Michelle Yeoh, Isabella Leong, Anthony Wong Chau-Seng (Infernal Affairs), Wu Jing (from "SPL") and probably more that I can't seem to recall right now.

They're really desperate on tapping into the Hong Kong market.  Columbia Pictures already had a great head start into that.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I can't tell if Brendan Fraser's trying to be Rick O' Connell or Leon from RE4 :WOW


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 23, 2008)

Time to bring this thread alive with some good news.

Finally, a trailer for the movie.


And I have to say, looks damn awesome. Jet looks cool. But damn, can't wait to see Wu Jing, I don't think he was in this trailer.

EDIT:
Here's a better quality vid:


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 

He looks so much like Leon from Resident Evil 4


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 24, 2008)

Meh, terracotta warrior mummies. Kinda boring. I was hoping they would have used the Chinese zombies/vampires instead. You know those that have seals stuck to their foreheads and hop around sucking people's lifeforce? Those are way cooler than terracotta warriors.


----------



## Shamandalie (May 24, 2008)

I really love the original movies, but this doesn't have the same feeling at all. The only thing I like about it based on the trailer is that Alex has grown up, but the story doesn't seem interesting at all, I want Egypt and real mummies.
Oh, and it's really a pity that Rachel Weisz doesn't appear in the movie.

I'll definately watch it because I'm a fan of the series but I have very low expectations. But Brendan is still there so it can't be horrible, duh.


----------



## maximilyan (May 24, 2008)

woow.. does anyone have a trailer to this, it seems strange as hell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2008)

well i liked the first 2 movies ,this one sound interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Time to bring this thread alive with some good news.
> 
> Finally, a trailer for the movie.
> 
> ...



i wonder what happened to his son


----------



## Kieuseru (May 24, 2008)

I liked the the other movies, so I'm going to watch this one.  I don't have high expectations for it though.  It seems like they just wanted to make it to see if they could still make money off of it, but Jet Li is in it so I hope that redeems it.


----------



## Incubus (May 24, 2008)

Where's Rachel Weisz?


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 25, 2008)

"The family is reunited and high adventure ensues: crash landings, treks thru the Himalayas, Yeti, avalanches, Shangri-la, three-headed dragons, pools of eternal life, epic battles, a shape-shifting Jet Li."

that shape-shifting Jet Li part made me lol for some reason

Ugghhh I love the mummy series, i'm sad that they're really trying to stretch it as far as they can.  Waaah no rachel weisz


----------



## Felt (May 25, 2008)

I saw the trailer, it seemed a bit OTT


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 26, 2008)

Movie poster's out now:


If Rachel Weisz was in this, then this movie would have been perfect 

Trailer looks promising. Can't wait to see Jonathan again, that guy delivers the laughs so easily


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread needs more activity, the movie comes out tomorrow!

Here's Rotten Tomatoes take on it:


I doubt it can be _that_ bad. I don't know if it'll stop me from watching it though. Jet is just too great to be missed...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, it looks alright. DVD.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks like too much is happening.....its gone way too fantasy for my tastes.

The first was a horror, the second one was action-fantasy, and this one seems to go over the top with it.

Nevertheless, Ill watch it tomorrow and have a review up by Saturday.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I heard the best fight was.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 10 second fight between Wu Jing and Jet Li *in the prologue*


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. It debuts in 4 hours and 38 minutes.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm on the fence about this, due to the fact that Rachel fucking Weisz isn't in it.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 31, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I'm on the fence about this, due to the fact that Rachel fucking Weisz isn't in it.



If she was in it, I would definetly see it in theaters.

I will probably wait til its on on dvd to see it, or I will download it.

The reviews were not friendly to this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw a sneak peek of this on Sci-Fi and it looks retarded. Not to mention they are over-advertising this film. Every 3 minutes I see a Mummy ad. It's so annoying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> The first was a horror, the second one was action-fantasy, and this one seems to go over the top with it.



Horror? These movies have always been just Indiana Jones-lite, with mummies. The first one was dumb fun, and the second one was a boring rehash of the first with too much CGI.

This one seems to go even farther down that route.

I'm not seeing it. If it wasn't for my father being such a big fan, I doubt I would ever watch it on DVD.


----------



## Zaro (Jul 31, 2008)

lol...I'm gonna see that movie though...


----------



## Zaro (Jul 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw a sneak peek of this on Sci-Fi and it looks retarded. Not to mention they are over-advertising this film. Every 3 minutes I see a Mummy ad. It's so annoying.


Yeah me too..


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2008)

I saw it and more-or-less liked it. I'm trying to figure out how I shall rate it.

It's pretty fun, but basically what you'd expect in terms of intelligence.

Ill do a full review tomorrow.


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

This movie is so horror action adventure Indiana Jones balanced the only difference being Indi did a better job with supernatural elements 

Also Alex is such a fuckin rip-off of Scud or whatever the hell that Biker boys name was


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell, if I recall, Skud was a ripoff of someone else in another movie. Yes, the movie is cliched. However, at least the kid here is pretty useful.......although I dont think the actor is charismatic enough to carry his own film yet.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about seeing just to simply say I followed the series through, and watched each one. The second would have been ok, if it weren't for the retarded Scorpion King.


----------



## Goom (Aug 2, 2008)

This movie sucked big balls.  The new wife could not act for shit and the "Alex" could not act for shit either.  Corny lines made me want to puke and bad jokes made me facepalm.  Jet li also had potential to be a awesome mummy but they made him such a pussy.  

HORRIBLE MOVIE.  The first 2 were eons better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The start was horrible.  Ok I understand you have a shitty boring life now, you don't have to have a fucking boring ass 5 minute conversation with shitty jokes to make us understand. 

How the hell does that chick get stabbed through the chest with a sword and manage to ride a horse to the fucking mountains to be picked up by a yeti who then carries her to a magic fountain,  all without dieing of bloodloss????

Shitty romance with Alex.  The only plus of that was the asian chick was good looking.  

Jet li got wtfpwned without showing all of his powers.  Ok big deal you can make ice shards and shoot fireballs.  Didn't you have the powers of earth, water, fire, metal, and wood too??

WHAT THE HELL WAS WITH THE END AND THE "MUMMIES WERE FOUND IN PERU LATER",  not even fucking funny....




Man such a bad movie.  The whole movie seemed fake with bad acting and it had a lot of loose ends.  Maybe I seem harsh but I had good expectations for this movie.  And after seeing badass movies like Hulk, Ironman, and Dark Knight this movie was a disappointment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2008)

er, someone missed the point of the movie in general.

All three of the Mummy films were basically homages to older, campy films. Actually, if I recall, Indiana Jones was like that as well.....

Hence, if some of the dialogue bothered you, you clearly were taking this movie too seriously.

Vonocort: Whoops, missed your post. I saw the first mummy when it was in theaters and I remember it scared me then. Even from memory, the movie set itself up as an action-horror, even if it clearly ripped off Indiana Jones.

I do agree the sequel was basically a rehash of the 1st one with alot more CGI(sometimes it was crappy cgi), and yes, this one is basically a rehash of the second one, except the CGI is alot bigger and better.

The only bad CGI part was when Jet Li becomes mummified early on..the hydra was great and surprisingly, the yeti's were pretty good as well. 

The only thing this movie was missing was that arab warrior from the first two films......

Anyway, I decided I'd rate it a 2.5/4.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

^

Good rating 

and thank god I did not go see this is in theaters I'm going to see if there's a copy online


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, this movie is supposed to be "campy" with the lame dialouge. Eh', I'm not to fond of movies with shitty dialouge anymore. After The Dark Knight, I want to see action/adventure movies that take on the premise more seriously.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

"The Yak yakked on me."

Ugh.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, this movie is supposed to be "campy" with the lame dialouge. Eh', I'm not to fond of movies with shitty dialouge anymore. After The Dark Knight, I want to see action/adventure movies that take on the premise more seriously.



If all movies had the same dark feeling of dark knight i might pull a Heath ledger


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> If all movies had the same dark feeling of dark knight i might pull a Heath ledger



Pfft, I've seen worse.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 3, 2008)

My friends called me today to ask if I wanted to watch this movie at the theatres and I pretty much said "hell no. did you see what rating it got at rotten tomatoes? A fcukin 10%!" And plus everyone online is saying it sucked anyways. But my mom keeps telling me to watch it cuz Jet Li is in it.  How was he in this movie btw?

I definitely wont spend money on it. I'll try to watch it online...


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> If all movies had the same dark feeling of dark knight i might pull a Heath ledger



I don't mean dark, I just mean serious.

I mean fuck the corn and fuck the camp. I want more filmmakers to take a more "serious" tone to the premise instead of just filling up a useless sequel with lame dialouge and cheap special effects. =\

A couple of jokes here and there are fine. But the whole movie as a joke? No thanks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Seriously, I'm not sure what makes me laugh more 

The mummy 3 or Chee's joker avatar 

*stops typing and falls to the ground laughing*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 3, 2008)

i don't have to see this movie to know its gonna suck monkey cock


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2008)

Jet Li was pretty good as the villain. I think the last Mummy was more interesting, but Jet Li does make an imposing villain. Unfortunately he doesn't like playing villains......


----------



## Goom (Aug 3, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> er, someone missed the point of the movie in general.
> 
> All three of the Mummy films were basically homages to older, campy films. Actually, if I recall, Indiana Jones was like that as well.....
> 
> ...




naw I didn't miss the point.  I actually loved the first two movies.  The difference between this movie and the first two was that the third one SUCKED BIG BALLS.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2008)

"Abominable Snowmen"?!  

I always laugh when I see that TV spot.  It's like the script writer added it to inform the audience.  It's been a while since I have seen a script so blatantly dumbed down for the viewers.

No wonder Rachel Weisz didn't want to be in this POS.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> naw I didn't miss the point.  I actually loved the first two movies.  The difference between this movie and the first two was that the third one SUCKED BIG BALLS.



Why? They were basically the same thing except without Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

I know Rachel Weiiz made a wise decision


----------



## Jotun (Aug 3, 2008)

Movie was horrible. Our theatre blacked out at the end because a drunk driver hit a power box. The movie came back on 10 mins later from the scene we were on and audio was on/off.

Got refund tickets luckily.

Alex actor sucked ass. New actress sucked ass. The china stuff didn't mix too well either, Jet Li did fine for his part I guess.

Too much CGI and the lines were super cheesy compared to the other 2 movies in which it was actually funny.

The best part of the movie was when John's ass was on fire.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 4, 2008)

Just saw this movie earlier. Thoughts. Minor spoilers, maybe.

-Brendan Fraser is still awesome. No question.
-I wasn't really bothered that Eve had a different actress; I even enjoyed the little jab the movie made about that.
-Jet Li was a badass mummy. I agree with the notion that he would make an imposing villain.
-Alex was a fucking douchebag to Rick... for apparently no reason. I mean, sure, the whole "I hate my father!" cliche is played out in Hollywood, but it's still doable if the character had perfectly valid reasons. Alex did not. And because Brandon Fraser is awesome, Alex's unprovoked hostility towards his dad makes him a fucktard by default.
-Jonathon was hilarious every time he was on screen.
-I wasn't bothered by the Yeti bit at all. This is a fantasy movie about fucking resurrecting mummies. Anything is fair game.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Just wacthed this POS, and to get myself in the mood I watched the original and returns and then this , Its 2hrs of my life I won't get back.

Actually this could have played off as a stand alone zombie movie, as I like to associate mummys with Egypt. But nowadays, zombie movies are about infected humans and mummy movies are about raising the dead


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2008)

To be honest, I think most of the people are basing this movie off of what they percieved from the hype(mainly the trailer). Otherwise, I dont get why so many people hate it......

"The Incredible Hulk" is the complete opposite, imo. Somehow, people began viewing that movie as how they wanted to see it and not for what it really was: A subpar movie.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I was really not into the hype, I disliked the fact that it was too magically orientated, for one the Jet Li mummy was like the avatar but fucking immortal, noone should be able to touch him let alone stab him in the heart. No Weiz made me sad but that didn't effect the movie for me, to heavily dependant on CGI, the Yetis making a field goal cheer. I like the prisoners from beneath the wall, although the great wall would have taken far to long to build for the emperor to build it in his lifetime. The daughter of the witch should have known the emperor was the statue as her mother would have instructed her during the 2000years they stayed watch. If you could bring back the dead all along why not bring back the general and bath in the immortal exilir and live forever with him. The film was too loose, all the mummy movies had dozens of mistakes and flaws these were too obvious and lacked the whole eygpt=mummy persona. /rant


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2008)

1) Magically Oriented: Okay, I personally agree, but where else could a third film go? The first film, if I recall, had the Mummy using sorcery. The second movie expanded on it. Of course the third film would be too magic oriented. Anyway, this is subjective. Others will like it.

2) Jet Li being Immortal: I got it all. Brendan Frasier made a direct challenge and the Chinese(at least in the past, not sure about now) were all about face. If Li responded by using his abilities to cheat, he would have lost face. (I can see your problem with it, however, as the movie never really shows this.)

3) Too heavily dependant on CGI: Yup, but so was the Mummy Returns. Actually, if I recall the first film was like that as well. Notice how these movies tend to get bigger with special effects each time?

4) Agree on the Yeti's making the field goal cheer. It's pure camp.

5) To be honest, the "Emperor being a statue" thing bothered me. Seriously, how did Jet Li get to his horse and why before being frozen? Maybe I missed something.....Its possible Yeoh had nothing to do with that, however.

6) Why she didn't bring back the general: I presumed Yeoh was wise enough to know that immortality sucked. These movies usually stress that eternal life isn't all that. Either way, I was kind of under the impression that the pool wouldn't work for the dead. Remember that Li didn't technically die, but was placed under an undead curse. There is never a scene where a dead person is revived(Yeoh and Fraser were close, but not quite dead)

Hype can simply mean your perception of what the film was going to be. That's why I think everyone has so much of a problem with it. Of course, if you hated "The Mummy Returns", then I can see why.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 4, 2008)

What a shitty movie.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 4, 2008)

dang that movie was pretty bad
i was expecting something so much better
like i think they tried to make the movie appeal to younger kids with all the comedy
but Jet Li was it in
and thats why i think i watched it


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

This film took 140 mill to make?...shit, it's a bomb.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 5, 2008)

it took 140 million?
no way....... 
huge waste


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2008)

People had a probelm with the Yeti's?  Brendon and the Yeti's where the only part of the entire movie I enjoyed.

Jet Li, while cool, was only himself for few brief moments.  And all the action sequences were horribly choreographed, bacially removing the real reason for putting him in the movie at all.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> To be honest, I think most of the people are basing this movie off of what they percieved from the hype(mainly the trailer). Otherwise, I dont get why so many people hate it......
> 
> *"The Incredible Hulk" is the complete opposite, imo. Somehow, people began viewing that movie as how they wanted to see it and not for what it really was: A subpar movie.*



The trailer in no way hyped the movie for me. I was expecting a bad movie and it did worse.

Hulk was a good movie in general, pretty damn good comic book movie in comparison to shit like Ghost Rider.

Kinda funny how I ended up liking Journey to the Center of the Earth D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> The trailer in no way hyped the movie for me. I was expecting a bad movie and it did worse.
> 
> Hulk was a good movie in general, pretty damn good comic book movie in comparison to shit like Ghost Rider.
> 
> Kinda funny how I ended up liking Journey to the Center of the Earth D:



"Expecting a bad movie" just proves you saw what you wanted to see.

And No, Hulk wasn't that good of a movie. The character development was simply a rehash of the 2003 movie, with occasionally some self referencial humor. The action presented nothing new either. Ed Norton just played himself and Liv Tyler was too sappy. Also, the Hulk even says "Hulk Smash" which was the dumbest thing ever. Saying "Compared to Ghost Rider" isn't really much of a compliment, although at least Ghost Rider had awesome visuals(just a shitty script). Once again, I dont understand The Incredible Hulks hype.

For the record, I gave both films the same rating when I reviewed them. It was just that "Incredible Hulk" didn't meet my expectations, while "Mummy 3" more-or-less did.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jet Li did better than I thought as the villain.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 5, 2008)

Jet should've had a little brawl with the General Ming dude. The actor for Ming knows how to fight too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

I was damn surprised to see Wu Jing cameo.


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2008)

> 1) Magically Oriented: Okay, I personally agree, but where else could a third film go? The first film, if I recall, had the Mummy using sorcery. The second movie expanded on it. Of course the third film would be too magic oriented. Anyway, this is subjective. Others will like it.


Yea but I was happy with just two.


> 2) Jet Li being Immortal: I got it all. Brendan Frasier made a direct challenge and the Chinese(at least in the past, not sure about now) were all about face. If Li responded by using his abilities to cheat, he would have lost face. (I can see your problem with it, however, as the movie never really shows this.)


Li speaks chinese how would he know what they were saying, plus Brendan double teamed him. So much for his direct challenge.



> 3) Too heavily dependant on CGI: Yup, but so was the Mummy Returns. Actually, if I recall the first film was like that as well. Notice how these movies tend to get bigger with special effects each time?


I also thought returns was too much CGI, the first one only used a small amount with Imotep, and also at the end the mummy guards.


> 4) Agree on the Yeti's making the field goal cheer. It's pure camp.


That part made me facepalm.



> 5) To be honest, the "Emperor being a statue" thing bothered me. Seriously, how did Jet Li get to his horse and why before being frozen? Maybe I missed something.....Its possible Yeoh had nothing to do with that, however.


 That part was pure BS, I'm sticking to that.



> 6) Why she didn't bring back the general: I presumed Yeoh was wise enough to know that immortality sucked. These movies usually stress that eternal life isn't all that. Either way, I was kind of under the impression that the pool wouldn't work for the dead. Remember that Li didn't technically die, but was placed under an undead curse. There is never a scene where a dead person is revived(Yeoh and Fraser were close, but not quite dead)


 I was under the impression she gave her daughter immortal life as well, if she were born with it, she wouldn't age to that point and then stop. Well the curse on Li made him undead, but the general came back as a zombie, just like Li looked under the clay. ( If you recall he smashed off the clay and there was a zombie underneath. But this part was meh so I really didn't mind.) I think they just didn't think through this part enough and its not something I would really mind.




> Hype can simply mean your perception of what the film was going to be. That's why I think everyone has so much of a problem with it. Of course, if you hated "The Mummy Returns", then I can see why.


True I expected it to be better, but it wasn't as good as I thought, it wasn't up to the standards of the last 2. Returns was a decent sequel, but if they sticked with the egypt theme for the third one, I would be happy even if I didn't like it, it would blend. I think unlike returns this had a slot of minor things that annoyed me that on their own I wouldn't mind, but the combination annoyed me. And after watching the first one mere moments before, I had alot to contrast to, but it was a decent film nonetheless, without the "The muMmy" prefix, I wouldn't hold it against the past films, and enjoyed it alot more as only 2 of the past actors returned they could have presented it different, but it gave me a few lulz and wasn't as serious as the first but I grant it 5/10 it would have gotten 7/10 if it wasn't called the mummy, but I also disliked forbidden kingdom for the Li and Chan hype so my opinions are strained. ^^


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

1) To be honest, its an odd situation. A new Mummy movie was in demand shortly after the 2nd one was released, so they did wait too long for it.

2) The hand gestures seemed to be put in so it could explain this plot hole. However, there is a similar plot hole in which Yeoh resurrects the dead Chinese guys while speaking english to them. In fact, how did Yeoh even know english....oh well, campy movie rules I guess.

3) Hmmm, good point. Still, Li's zombification may simply be due to the fact that his body was rotting from all those years. His undead army were all like that as well. 

4) Okay, fair enough. I agree the Egypt theme was better: It was darker and more disturbing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Will the sequels fail or get cancelled? No one knows...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

More sequels? This movie is a bomb, I doubt they would do anymore.

The movie needs about 280 mill(roughly of course) to break even....it couldn't even manage 50 mill opening weekend.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ask WB to share some of its profit from The Dark Knight? lol


----------



## Pan-on (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I saw the film today, I was not impressed at all, the dialog was awful.

One thing that bugged me, why did all the zombie's follow general ming? He was in charge of the army that killed them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

^Lol, still they all hate Han.

I downloaded this movie and so far, it's very corny and wtf at some of their lines.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont think the movie will be a complete flop. It will do at least 100mill in the U.S. Its the type of movie that will make alot on DVD.

It will probably do well worldwide as well....

I mean, come on, if the Fantastic Four could make alot of money....then Im sure the Mummy will do fine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I might rent it. Does that count towards their profit at all?


----------



## niyesuH (Aug 7, 2008)

i think the first 2 episodes were better.. but it was ok to watch


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2008)

lol my job is doing a promotion for this. Yet, I still haven't seen the movie yet.  

It has Jet Li in it and the first 2 were good so I doubt it will disappoint.


----------



## Pan-on (Aug 7, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol my job is doing a promotion for this. Yet, I still haven't seen the movie yet.
> 
> It has Jet Li in it and the first 2 were good so I doubt it will disappoint.



it wont disappoint but only if you go in with very low expectations.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2008)

after hearing the comments in this thread..i think i'll just watch on the net


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

How in the world is this movie doing so well outside of the US. It is catching up to the Dark Knight, 260 vs. 211. And they say Americans are stupid.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just saw this movie yesterday.  Liked it better than the second one, but the movie was sooooo cheesy.  It was like a B-Movie with a huge budget and better special effects.  And they didn't do Jet Li any justice in this movie.


----------



## hauntedtony (Sep 2, 2008)

This movie was pretty bad, i wouldn't see it for free


----------



## Auron (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea this movie was horrible...Jet Li was the only halfway decent thing in it and he was only in like the first and last 10 min.  Which coincidentally are the only parts of the movie that are even remotely good.  Rest is pretty much complete garbage. Made the first two seem like masterpieces.  Oh and the guy who played Alex cant act for SHIT. I've seen soap actors with more talent seriously. I wanted to walk out sadly my gf picked the movie so I had to stay. Afterwards I banned her from picking movies in the future


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

The opening was intense then it goes downhill. Jet Li fares great as a bad guy but the dialouges in this movie is pretty cheesy. It sounds as if they get their lines from some random gaming forums >.>


----------



## Table (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually really liked this movie, and had a good time watching it.

I'm sad to see it get such bad reviews


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 8, 2008)

I was bored while watching the movie
Terrible jokes


----------

